# Canon EOS Digital Rebel VS Nikon D70



## photosoup guru (Nov 5, 2004)

Hmm, as some of you may know, I am just getting into digital photography. Well I am torn between the Canon EOS digital rebel for CAD $1,299.98 (with a Canon EF-S 18-55mm lens)... or the Nikon D70 for CAD $1,329.98 without the lens... If I get the digital rebel I can get a canon i9900 photo printer... If I get the D70 I can only afford a 70-300mm lense. What do you think?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 5, 2004)

Canon SYSTEM is better for sports. Pros use it... u should use it too.

And don't buy the kit lens for the rebel. It sucks.


----------



## mrsid99 (Nov 5, 2004)

If it's a straight choice between the cameras then I'd recommend the Nikon D70.
 For reference, I own a Canon 10D (and love it to death!) but having handled the D70 and a Digital Rebel there's no doubt in my mind.
 If however you already own some Canon lenses then maybe it's worth a rethink.
 Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## malachite (Nov 6, 2004)

And here I thought was going to go the whole weekend without ANY suicidal thoughts at all...................Oh well, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go clean my gun now.


----------



## mrsid99 (Nov 6, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> And here I thought was going to go the whole weekend without ANY suicidal thoughts at all...................Oh well, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go clean my gun now.



 Oh dear....sorry if I offended you or any other Canon owners, just giving an honest opinion, please forgive the heresy.
 For what it's worth, if you want to put the 10D (or the 20D) into the mix then obviously I'd vote for that.
 Now put that gun down!


----------



## Ant (Nov 6, 2004)

From your other thread I gather you wanted a zoom, so even if you buy the rebel you'd have to get a zoom lens for it anyway.

As a straight choice the D70 is a much better camera than the rebel and that's what I'd go for. 

As has been mentioned though the Canon 10D is dropping in price and might be worth a look too if it falls to within your range.


----------



## Ant (Nov 6, 2004)

> *Canon SYSTEM is better for sports. Pros use it... u should use it too. *



Yes. If you want to go out and spend $10,000 on professional sports shooting equipment.  :roll:


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 6, 2004)

The 10d is dropping in price because it's been discontinued.  I'd save my $$ for a bit longer and get the 20d.  That's what I just upgraded to, and it's spectacular.  Not much more $$ than the d70, and it outstrips it in every category by orders of magnitude.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 6, 2004)

Ant said:
			
		

> Yes. If you want to go out and spend $10,000 on professional sports shooting equipment.  :roll:


Not a big argument. Are you saying that Nikorr lenses are cheap?

Or are you implying that if he goes Nikon way, a 100$ 70-300 will outperform Canon pro equipment?  :roll:


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry to bring this up but didn't Nikon blow the canon rebel out of the water with the release of the D70? :roll:


----------



## Ant (Nov 6, 2004)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> Ant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. I'm implying that I read his other thread and that I'm aware that he doesn't want to spend lots of money buying into a full system and so your advice to buy a rebel because the pros shoot Canon was just irrelevant.


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 6, 2004)

Patrick said:
			
		

> Sorry to bring this up but didn't Nikon blow the canon rebel out of the water with the release of the D70? :roll:



Not at all.  Given the choice between only those two cameras, I would definitely go for the Canon.  The d70 has a faster burst, but the Canon's sensor is superior.


----------



## Ant (Nov 6, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Patrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got to be joking right?

The D70 is better than the rebel in every regard except for price and the fact that the rebel can go to ISO100.

As for the sensor being superior....that's very debateable.


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 6, 2004)

What? 





> Canon SYSTEM is better for sports. Pros use it... u should use it too.



We are talking about the D Rebel. ON the Rebel you can't event choose continuos focus in a manual mode.  :roll: 

Eric


----------



## Ant (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi AIRIC. Just sent you a PM.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 6, 2004)

His budget for the camera is 1300 CAD. You can get a used rebel with kit lens for about 800 US. That's 1000CAD.

leaves him about 300 bucks for lenses. and he can still buy the i9900

Add another 300 bucks and he'll get 70-200 f/4 L, which is one of the sharpest zooms out there.

If, as you say, he doesn't want to invest in the whole system... he'll get a D70 with 70-300... and he'll shoot.

BUT: 70-300 won't produce a good 13*19 print. It's just not sharp enough. 

He doesn't want to invest in a "system" because he doesn't understand whatever the F he's doing right now. Give him 6 months, and if he continues shooting he's gonna have a nice fast 70-200, a 50mm prime and a quality wide angle zoom.

When he came here, he thought he can shoot racehorses with a point and shoot.

When I got into guns, I wanted to have only 2 guns... A "sniper" rifle and a "pistol"

Then as I started to understand what guns are all about, I realised that 20 guns is a bare minimum. 

Cheers.

Get a used 10D and 70-200 f/4


----------



## mrsid99 (Nov 6, 2004)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> His budget for the camera is 1300 CAD. You can get a used rebel with kit lens for about 800 US. That's 1000CAD.
> 
> leaves him about 300 bucks for lenses. and he can still buy the i9900
> 
> ...



 Absolutely agree with everything you say apart from the 70-300 not producing a good print because it's not sharp enough, why not?
P.S.  Really like your thinking on having lots of guns!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 6, 2004)

What the ???

Nikkor 70-300ED produced this shot







Cover for one of Canada's top aviation magazines. 

..and this one






A 20 odd inch calendar shot.

If you want to track a moving object, like a race horse make sure you can choose continuos focus in any mode you desire and that the focusing system is one of the best.

Eric


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Patrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     
That's classic thanks for the laugh


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2004)

How helpful is this silly discussion for his decision?  :roll:

On topic:
Go to your local photo shop and try both cameras. Both will take great pictures, it's just a matter of which one you prefer (menu structure, buttons, how does the body feel and so on).


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2004)

Daniel said:
			
		

> How helpful is this silly discussion for his decision?  :roll:
> 
> On topic:
> Go to your local photo shop and try both cameras. Both will take great pictures, it's just a matter of which one you prefer (menu structure, buttons, how does the body feel and so on).



Just anouther one of those Nikon vs canon threads.
happens everytime the question is asked.


----------



## Ant (Nov 6, 2004)

The trouble is that the Original poster asked a simple question: What's the best camera between the digital rebel and the D70?

The answer is quite simply the D70......but some of the Canon fanboys can't quite accept that anybody would possibly prefer to buy a Nikon  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 6, 2004)

wow...do you guys seriously believe this is worth dragging out? yall are unbelievable. its not a matter of which school district is best for your kid or which world leader has the right idea...its a friggin camera.

do what someone else said and take pics in the store with both..at this stage in the game, you probably wont use half thier features anyway.
good luck.


md


----------



## Patrick (Nov 6, 2004)

ohhh I've got one

Corvette vs Mustang

emm might have to start a poll on that one.


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 6, 2004)

:twisted: 







 md


----------



## photosoup guru (Nov 6, 2004)

Well, got a Nikon D70 today, with the 18-70mm lense.. I will invest in another lense when I need to. (for now this lense will be plenty fine untill I start shooting at horse shows (I will find out more about the lenses when the time comes)... I am very happy with the nikon, and I got a 1gig CF card. This setup should be fine for me for my vacation to mexico, and when I get back in the new year I will get back at my job, make some more money and get that printer and some new lenses  Thanks all!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 6, 2004)

Congrats! Excellent choice   

Eric

PS. Don't worry about the battery. A charge will last forever


----------



## photosoup guru (Nov 6, 2004)

No worries.... I'm guessing the battery will last around 400-500 shots depending on how much you do other things like view your pictures...?


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 6, 2004)

*drops on his knees*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## photosoup guru (Nov 6, 2004)

Haha, seems you have lost DocFrankenstein.... I would have been happy either way.. but I liked the Nikon better...


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 6, 2004)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> What the ???
> 
> Nikkor 70-300ED produced this shot


Doesn't tell me much.

1) It's not an original. You can't see the detail.
2) How do you know it's 70-300?
3) The lens was stopped down to at least f/8, maybe f/11. At those apertures any lens will be sharp.
4) The lighting conditions would be different. In here the plane is in direct sunlight.

I don't know if you know this, but usually they race in the evening. And in the evening you don't get as much light. So f/5.6 might give very disappointing results.

But yeah... whatever.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 6, 2004)

photosoup guru said:
			
		

> Haha, seems you have lost DocFrankenstein.... I would have been happy either way.. but I liked the Nikon better...


It's ok... you'll come crawling back after you spend 2-3 grand on nikon.


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 6, 2004)

Doc ? Nice attitude dude. 

Later, 

Eric


----------



## photosoup guru (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey guys, I won a lens off ebay... I'm not 100% sure it will work with my camera!.... (had 6 minutes before the auction closed so I had to act fast)... Anyway... from this can you tell if it will work with my new nikon d70? Thanks!

NIKON AF 70-300 f G ZOOM LENS NEW 70 300MM

It says that it is a D-Type lens... it should work right?

(P.s.... I got it for $81... stumbled accross it with 9 minutes left.. the seller has around 11 thousand ratings and 98.8% of them are positive...)


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 7, 2004)

Im not a Nikon kind of girl but my son has one. I'm pretty sure that lens will work on your new D70.


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> And here I thought was going to go the whole weekend without ANY suicidal thoughts at all...................Oh well, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go clean my gun now.



I'm with him.


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 7, 2004)

Guys - I believe that photosoup stated that he is planning to shoot horse shows, not racing. Most horse shows ARE held during the day. Personally, I use a 10D with the 70-300 4.0-5.6 and it works perfectly. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11679

Although I prefer the 10D for myself, I have had the pleasure of using a D70 as well. While I haven't had the opportunity to personally test it's ability to focus while tracking, I know that it is an excellent camera. I would consider it to be superior to the D Rebel and close to the 10D.  That said, Canon vs Nikon vs Minolta, etc... boils down to it really being a personal choice. Photosoup asked our advice in helping him to get a camera that would do what he needed it to do. That goal was achieved.  I have personally met pros that routinely use both brands with much success. It's really quite counterproductive to continue to engage in a Canon vs Nikon debate. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## triggerhappy (Nov 7, 2004)

photosoup guru said:
			
		

> No worries.... I'm guessing the battery will last around 400-500 shots depending on how much you do other things like view your pictures...?



if you don't use the flash the battery lasts for ages.  Probably 1k or 2k worth of photos.  

Enjoy your new toy, its a great camera!


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 7, 2004)

Ant said:
			
		

> The trouble is that the Original poster asked a simple question: What's the best camera between the digital rebel and the D70?
> 
> The answer is quite simply the D70......but some of the Canon fanboys can't quite accept that anybody would possibly prefer to buy a Nikon  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:



Just like some of the 'Nikon fanboys' can't accept that some see the Canon as superior.  I've handled both cameras, and given the choice I would still go the Canon route.  The sensor has been shown in several tests to be superior, while the optics (especially on the kit lens) are superior in the Nikon.  For bang-for-the-buck, the Canon will top.  

It's very disheartening to see the immaturity and infantile childishness that arises whenever the tired old canon-vs-nikon debate comes up.  :sigh:  I take offense that someone would call me such a juvenile name as a 'fanboy' simply because I chose a certain camera platform (and in the long run, it's not so much a camera platform as it is a lens platform).  

To those who have risen above that and given solid advice like to handle both cameras, research both lens systems, and make an informed decision from there, bravo.  For those who simply locked their mind shut the first instant someone mentioned the 'enemy' platform, grow up and realize that it's not about the _camera_, it's about the _photograph_.  :?


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 7, 2004)

Well done Shark. Constructive input. 

Eric


----------



## Patrick (Nov 7, 2004)

This post (originaly) was the D70 vs the Digital rebel.

 Do you honestly think Nikon droped the ball with a product to compete with the digital rebel.

The D70 is basicly a D100 with a cheaper frame and added features.

If you can still argue that the Digital Rebel is the way to go between the TWO then logic has been thrown out the window.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 7, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Ant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree...anyways..>I find the 300D would be better, because it is simply a camera, and thats all we need, same as a basic Nikon, and the D70...although 300D isnt as good as the D70, I dont think its easy to say which is "better"

As you can see, we all find different things appealing, for me its the look as much as anything else, so, get em both, take a few shots, hold onto em...why not rent both of them for a week or something? and see which one you prefere!


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 7, 2004)

Patrick said:
			
		

> This post (originaly) was the D70 vs the Digital rebel.
> 
> Do you honestly think Nikon droped the ball with a product to compete with the digital rebel.


Not at all.  I think both cameras have positives and negatives.  One is lacking where the other is strong.  I honestly think that anyone who categorically says one is better than the other is a fool.





> The D70 is basicly a D100 with a cheaper frame and added features.
> 
> If you can still argue that the Digital Rebel is the way to go between the TWO then logic has been thrown out the window.



The 300d is basically a 10d with fewer AF sensors and a smaller buffer.  It's the _exact same_ sensor.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 7, 2004)

...I think im gonna get the hack...then w000t!


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 7, 2004)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Doc ? Nice attitude dude.


Well thank you sir!


----------



## Patrick (Nov 7, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Patrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well...guess I'm the fool.
Hours wasted online researching the two before I wrote the check.

Gosh... better run down to the camera store and tell the salespeople down there that they too are idots. :roll:


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 7, 2004)

Ugh, you just don't get it.  You DID the research and made an informed choice.  I'm saying that someone that blindly claims one platform is better than the other is a fool.  You decided that the Nikon is best for you personally.  I did the research and decided that the Canon is best for me personally.


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 7, 2004)

(I didn't mean to imply that I was calling you a fool...was speaking in generalities.)


----------



## photosoup guru (Nov 7, 2004)

Well, when I got to the store I got to handle both cameras. (I did a lot of research and looked at many sample images from both)... I decided on the nikon because of what I believe are better lenses to upgrade to, the camera felt better in my hand (the rebel felt fairly cheap, and the texture was smooth, I liked the bumpy texture on the nikon), I like the layout of the nikon, I like the extra features of the nikon, and I think the images look better (altho they have a bit more noise than the rebel, but the nikon's colour reproduction seems to be more accurate). Both of them are amazing cameras, but I decided on the nikon. 

(The store also carried a black digital rebel, is it the same model as the silver one just in a different body?)


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 7, 2004)

Same model


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 7, 2004)

Weird, I didn't know they were putting out a black 300d!!  Cool!


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Weird, I didn't know they were putting out a black 300d!!  Cool!



I just heard that yesterday, myself.  I would like to get that one when I order mine (if all goes well, in I'll be ordering in about a week!  )  so that my boyfriend and I don't have the exact same camera! Don't know if it will be available on Newegg in a week or not, though!


----------



## santino (Nov 7, 2004)

you know what folks, just imagine there is no Nikon and no Canon 

another problem solved


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 7, 2004)

santino said:
			
		

> you know what folks, just imagine there is no Nikon and no Canon
> 
> another problem solved



santino, you are wise beyond your years!!!


md


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 7, 2004)

Is that like 'there is no spoon'??


----------



## Karalee (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh I love that idea santino


----------



## KmH (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a 7 year old thread, and might be a new record.
 :er:


----------

